# How to Get Your Kids to Clean Up



## Alaken (Dec 5, 2020)

Good list, also I would add to the list, that if they do it by themselves every week, without telling them what to do, they will get a small bonus. Most children are capable of cleaning up after themselves by the age of 18 months, but with age and effort, children can become increasingly autonomous. Have a specific location for everything - It is critical to have a specific location for everything. I taught my kids to not leave trash after them, but when it comes to cleaning in the entire house, I take a professional service from Commercial Cleaning Services in Portland, Oregon - Cleansolution, they are doing the work very well.


----------



## Naraize (6 mo ago)

Children love to make a mess, but cleaning? Usually not so much, and too often, the onus of tidying up falls on mom or dad, the average parent has to pick up after their kid 28 times a week — while half of parents do their kids chores for them to ensure they’re done right. Tidying up after your child — when they’re perfectly capable of doing it themselves — is problematic on a few levels. Sparkle Wash North Central WV found that giving children household chores at an early age “helps to build a lasting sense of mastery, responsibility and self-reliance.”


----------

